# help



## annalaw (Sep 26, 2014)

please help from a perfessional.MY HUSBAND AND I HAVE BEEN MARIED A YEAR AND A HALF I LEFT HIM,WE TALKED A MONTH AGAO AFTER ALL THAT TIME WE WERE SEPERATED IT DIDNT GO GOOD HE HAS MOE RUDE AND DISRESPECTFUL ,WE HAD A SON TOGHTER THAT DIED AND ALL OF A SUDDEN WHEN I MOVED BACK HOME TO PA I HAVE A CHANGE OF HEART AND WANT HIM BACK.....HE TELLS ME TO WAIT ON HIM LET HIM DO HIM GIVE HIM TIME TO GET HIMSELF TOGHER..DOES THIS SOUND LIKE BS....PLUS HE HASNT ANSWERED THE PHONE IN A MONTH HES IGNORING ME...DOES HE WANT ME TO CHASE AFTER HIM BACK TO FL?.....IS THEIR STILL HOPE FOR TO REKINDLE THE MARRIAGE??


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You'll get better results in the general forum. This one is for addictions. 

But your husband is moved on. You need to as well. Talk to a lawyer to know your next steps. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrskerr85 (Sep 28, 2014)

I feel that my husband has an addiction to porn, sex, foreplay, etc. It doesn't matter what I have to do (taking care of kids, college, homeschooling, working, house work, etc.) he is always looking at porn or trying to touch me to make me have sex. Once he enrolled on an online dating site and acted like me and sexted a strange girl as myself. He also has contacted an x fling to sext him. I am unsure how to handle this.


----------

